# Can't setup bluetooth



## Kiakra (Jul 18, 2019)

I read this guide https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-bluetooth.html
but i can't setup bluetooth, i already followed the steps but 
	
	



```
service bluetooth start ubt0
```
 says:
	
	



```
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```
 what should i do? 

I saw bluetooth config patch, i did it but bluetooth-config scan gives me that error too.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2019)

Did an ubt0 device show up? Run `tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug in the dongle, assuming it's a dongle.


----------



## Kiakra (Jul 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Did an ubt0 device show up? Run `tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug in the dongle, assuming it's a dongle.


Is it needs to be a dongle? Sadly it's not.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2019)

No, it doesn't _need_ to be a dongle. 

Make sure you have added this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
ng_ubt_load="YES"
```
And reboot. After the reboot check /var/log/messages and see if a ubt0 device is correctly detected.


----------



## balanga (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm having similar problems with internal bluetooth on a ThinkPad T530i.... I get the same error as OP.
/var/log/messages shows:

```
Jul 16 12:24:14 FreeBSD kernel: ugen1.4: <Broadcom Corp BCM20702A0> at usbus1
Jul 16 12:24:14 FreeBSD kernel: ubt0 on uhub3
Jul 16 12:24:14 FreeBSD kernel: ubt0: <Broadcom Corp BCM20702A0, rev 2.00/1.12, addr 4> on usbus1
Jul 16 12:24:14 FreeBSD kernel: WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
Jul 16 12:24:14 FreeBSD kernel: WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
Jul 16 12:24:21 FreeBSD bthidd[952]: syntax error in line 1
Jul 16 12:24:26 FreeBSD kernel: .
Jul 16 12:24:30 FreeBSD kernel:  11-1.
```

`lsusb` shows:-
`Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.4: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]`

Not sure what this error means:-
bthidd[952]: syntax error in line 1

/etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf is a zero length file so don't know which file is being referred to about the syntax error.

`uname -a`
`FreeBSD FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64`


----------



## /e2/ (Nov 26, 2019)

The Raspberry Pi 3 has on-board bluetooth, but BT support seems to be missing from the RPi 3 builds.  I do see this:

```
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```
...but also get this:

```
KLD file ng_ubt.ko is missing dependencies
```
How can I install those dependencies?

Also, "lsusb" is not installed by default and not found by package manager.  Where can I get it?

ps: Is anyone maintaining a BSD desktop distro for RPi?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki
		


If I recall correctly on the Pi3 the same chip does wireless and bluetooth, and there's no support for it yet.


----------



## /e2/ (Nov 26, 2019)

Ah, okay thanks.  If it's not too much trouble, may I suggest that you put a button next to the SD card image on the download page which links to the "what works" page -- and at the top of the download chart in a conspicuous font, a note which says something like: _"*IMPORTANT*: click the info button next to the disk image file and read the notes about hardware support before downloading"_. I jumped right in and did not realize its still very much a work in progress.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

ARM/ARM64 are still a Tier 2 platform. 









						Platforms
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## angeryman (Jun 28, 2020)

just try "bluetooth-config scan "  tool..


----------

